# Acura Legend Sedan Buildup (56k No)



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I'm the new guy and well after 2 months I finally started to get all my pieces in the mail . So I finally started on the biggest thing..deadening. Along with this stereo install going to change the interior from tan to black. Make a custom headliner, and complete LED interior. 

Details of whats being installed:

Headunit- Alpine 9860
Processor- Alpine PXA-H701
Front Stage- Seas Excels(7") w18nx's with LPG 26na tweeter's
Rear Fill- JL Audio TR690
Subs- 3x12w6 V1 Subs
Deadening- 4 rolls of Raamat EG with 6 yards of Ensolite
Wiring- KnuKonceptz
Monitor- Ebay'd 7inch widescreen
Battery- Kenetics
Amps- Rockford "25 for Life" amps. 2 75's and 1 150
Lots of MDF, Vinyl, Plexi and Seude 

Also would like to thank pwnt by pat who is helping me along with this build up and who convinced me to replace my current audio  Thanks buddy, my wallet hates you.









Thats the work area drity and then cleaned.










Thats all the deadening I could do by myself in a period of about 2 hours... yes I'm slow


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

It's best to take your time and do it right anyway. I cleaned my metal interior panels w/a wet rag IIRC and then alcohol to remove any film...Nice car to work with as well....


Jeremy


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

yea definatly taking my time, I sunk alot of money into this stereo so I want it to be the best it can be. I was trying to do horns but it seemed to difficult


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

woot tweeters came today from a member on here  got to buy the stupid mounts now lol. 

anyone wanna sell me the processor I need? thats the last piece of my puzzle.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

so.

i keep checking this thread eager for more pictures, only to be disappointed with your random ramblings. 

you're killing me here, i need pics!

i prolly wouldn't be as interested, but I drive a Civic, so your install is more relevant to things I could do in my own car.


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

well blame pwnt by pat hes the one getting to busy building boxes for people  I am getting things worked out tho but the wiring is holding me back because knu doesnt have the karma cable right now, only thing we are doing so far is deadening. rear speakers are in. headunit's in.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

GreekPower said:


> Thanks buddy, my wallet hates you.


for show.

As long as we're still good for tuesday/wednesday (gotta check my google calendar) deadening should be done, I would imagine, and possibly woofers mounted in the doors. I think I'm going to take those two days off work. I need farking break.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

two long nights of work and the car is stripped, trunk and floor is matted and the floor has ensolite. Hopefully I'll get to start on the trunk buildup soon, or at least mount the woofers in the doors with the horns... Yeah, I talked him into CD-1v3 minis... heh


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

damn, you have me thinking of when i did all this to mine  

how did you like what was under the passenger side floor?  

hope you disabled the airbags


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't know what Lou did for that... He knew how to remove his seats and strip the car so I let him do the seats and helped with some of the panels and headliner.

We've decided for a rear-hvac-vent delete so we won't worry about the floor


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

disabling air bags is for sissy's  

heres some more pics from my cell phone while pats camera was trying to work lol.

















I believe 2/3's of a roll was used on the floor and 1.5 rolls in the trunk and a good bit of ensolite on the floor= she sounds quiet. Now all I have to do is complete the final pieces like seude headliner and black vinyl pieces. This will be the first ever 100% black on black acura legend  I can't wait.

Well I guess I can wait I have to wait for knu to get some damn karma cable.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank Pwnt for me if you see him for the Soundstream sub. Nice install!


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

A little update, as of last night the entire roof/floor/trunk/rear deck have been either deadened or ensolited.

So some pics that were taken in the process but first new toys 


picked those up last week 409 shipped  

then heres some shots of the headliner finished in seude.





The roof consists of 2 layers on the roof then sunroof gets installed then a layer over the sunroof then ensolite on the headliner when installed.

Rear deck got 1-1.5 layers of deadner and then factory recovered rear deck installed with JL 3 ways. (Tempted to swap these for a set of components). 

Thats my only updates so far guys. More to come soon once I get wiring.

Parts still need purchased:
1. tv monitor
2. wiring
3. batteries
4. camera
5. (in the works) modified xbox to play games/movies/music from


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

Some more pics, you can see my current stereo installed. but you can see the headliner in and recovered rear deck. 100% black here i come.









Mind you some of these pics are older but they showed the deadening job.


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

Well a little update,


Heres the official wiring kit
So beastly,







And heres the mids finally installed and wiring ran for them.













teaser of the trunk. 


Notice the old taped speaker haha the new one looks SICK in the door, pwnt by pat will be on to post the other pics.

Sorry for the cell pics but both cameras died.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

updated pics from a while ago - just appeared randomly on my camera


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

YEAH YEAH, WHAT YEAR IS IT. ONE OF THE SWEETEST SOUND Q CARS I EVER WAS INVOLVED IN WAS A 88 LEGEND DONE MAINLY BY MY MENTOR BARRY REDMAN (7TH MASTER CERTIFIED MECP IN THE USA) IT WENT TO SONY NATIONALS IN MONTERAY AND TOOK THE GOLD. BIG TRICK! WE FIRED THE SONY 12" THROUGH THE TRUNK/ARMREST HOLE ONTO THE WINDSHIELD


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

YOUR CAR IS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. ALL BELLS AND WHISTLES


----------



## Scott Dodge (Nov 6, 2006)

why is it that people insist on using caps lock?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Because caps lock is auto-pilot for cool


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

i always forget the caps. i have my password set in caps and i forget to turn them off


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

the cars a 1992. thanks for the compliments I pulled alot of the pics down I am going to make just 2 posts and have all the pics and explaining wtf is going on.


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

A updated post since I can't edit my first post anymore.

So I finally started on the biggest thing..deadening. Along with this stereo install going to change the interior from tan to black. Make a custom headliner, and complete LED interior.

Details of whats being installed:

Headunit- Alpine 9860
Processor- Alpine PXA-H701 with RUX-C701 Controller
Front Stage- Seas Excels(7") w18nx's with Image Dynamic CD-1v3 minis
Rear Fill- JL Audio TR690
Subs- 3x12w6 V1 Subs
Deadening- 4 rolls of Raamat EG with 6 yards of Ensolite
Wiring- KnuKonceptz
Monitor- Power Acoustik 700MHR
Battery- Kenitic 2000 and Optima Redtop Under the hood with Stinger S200 Relay
Entertainment- Xbox Running Slayers with 250 gig HD
Rear View Camera- Bullet style Power Acoustik CCD-2
Amps- Rockford "25 for Life" amps. 1 45 and 2 75's and 1 150
Lots of MDF, Vinyl, Plexi and Seude
Theres more but its not needing of mentioning yet

Also would like to thank pwnt by pat who is helping me along with this build up and who convinced me to replace my current audio Thanks buddy, my wallet hates you.

Before deadening freshly stripped trunk:

























































Thats the work area now its deadened:









































































Interior stripping/deadening:









































































































































Now some of the seude headliner:


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

Mounting mid basses:

























































































































































Some of the wonderful parts


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

The thing everyones been waiting for sub box/build/install:
































































































































































Notice the car packed with wood for the box 

More to come shortly, finally getting the time to put the amps in, the pic of the amps is just a "rough idea" for how it looks etc.

Theres the update as of 8/16/07



I believe 2/3's of a roll was used on the floor and 1.5 rolls in the trunk and a good bit of ensolite on the floor= she sounds quiet. Now all I have to do is complete the final pieces like seude headliner and black vinyl pieces. This will be the first ever 100% black on black acura legend  I can't wait.

The roof consists of 2 layers on the roof then sunroof gets installed then a layer over the sunroof then ensolite on the headliner when installed.

Rear deck got 1-1.5 layers of deadner and then factory recovered rear deck installed with JL 3 ways.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Lou, gotta do this too you.

about 8 hours worth of work. a lot got done for pissing around. About 50% of the time was spent "that looks cool; yeah, I like it a lot".

Here's what I started with:

















And all the stuff I had to fit:

















List:
3x 12w6v1 subs
1x Rockford Punch150 45-life amp
2x Rockford Punch75 45-life amp
1x Rockford Punch45 45-life amp
1x Alpine H701
X-box classic
Kinetik HC2000
2x Phoenix Gold 4-to-1 mini-kf fused distros

And so I started cutting the floor. No pictures. Forgot.

I built this nifty little battery rack.

















Next I started on the well. The floor was 1/2" MDF and sagged a lot. I needed to make a support, as well as tuck the largest amp. I started with a flattening piece:









Then a leveling piece:









Then it started raining and got flooded.

































I made a nice little platform:

















And some support pieces:









And then the mid-floor:

















And the base-floor:

























Next I started on the x-Box.









But paused for a group shot.

















Beauty board was next. I already had it cut out but needed trimming and the center cut out of it. Pat the terrorist.

























And paused to write some stuff on the car.

























Some more "mock up" shots.

































And the mocked walls:

































And how the corners will be covered:









At the end of the evening I wrote this on one of the windows. We then took the door panels off to trim the oem speaker grills for clearance (already have Seas W18NX woofers installed). After we were done, I noticed this odd-shaped, oddly placed smear. LOL









Another fun and successful day.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

Pics are way too big. There is no reason you should exceed 800x600 pixels when posting pictures in an install thread.

Your larger pics are almost 1GB in size, that's crazy big!

I have plenty of connection speed, but my PC here at work is having trouble displaying this thread in a timely manner because it only has 512MB of RAM.

 

JD


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

1gb? 1mb...

But yeah lou, fix your ****. I always resize mine down to 800x600. I think all 40 some pictures weighs in at roughly 4mb total.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

pwnt by pat said:


> 1gb? 1mb...



I noticed that right after I posted it, but the thread is so hard for me to load on this crappy work PC that I didn't bother to go back and address my error.

JD


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Well some progress was made today not much but just installing the last amp and cleaning up the trunk mess.

Before I started:

























After pics:

























































































































Notice the spinal cord for power wire/grounds 

Sorry pat I was to lazy to log in under my name haha.


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

Well a new change up.

No more horns going to tweeters to pods glassed into the door.
No more RF amps.

Sub amp is now a Diamond Audio D6 1000.1 
Mid amp is now a Eclipse 34230 http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Eclipse_34230/
Tweeters/Rear fill is a Eclipse 3242 http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Eclipse_3242/


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW...it seemed like the whole install was going great!! it was looking good, I was gettin' wood.......then all of a sudden it went gay on me.


Like finding out, in the clutch, that ther'es a hidden penis on the hawt broad you took home from the bar.


Weird!!!



Turborusty


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

uh what made it gay?


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

still not done? Still taking a 'vacation' from a-l.com? 

what made you switch out the RF amps? I haven't liked RF in a while, so I'm all for switching them out, I'm just curious. The 25 to life amps were a good bang for the buck though. 

were your subs IB before? I forget.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

eclipse amps are better. heh

~3 cubes sealed before.


----------



## ehiunno (Feb 26, 2008)

[threadjack]
Pat,

Check your PM's. I've been trying to buy your 1010lt for a while now but you aren't making it very easy 

[/threadjack]

Install looks nice. I dig the Eclipse amp. I love their old amps.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Ahhhh, I've seen this install over on the fortitude forum...looks like it's going to be pretty nuts once you guys get it finished up. At first looking at the pics of the sub motors, I thought one was an odd sized driver and I was going to throw a **** fit. Very creative how you got all 3 subs to mount in that amount of space; I like how that's done!


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

osamu said:


> still not done? Still taking a 'vacation' from a-l.com?
> 
> what made you switch out the RF amps? I haven't liked RF in a while, so I'm all for switching them out, I'm just curious. The 25 to life amps were a good bang for the buck though.
> 
> were your subs IB before? I forget.


haha dude I'm permabanned. Which is lame as hell, start a petition to bring me back lol. I liked the 25 to life amps but after recieving the same one DOA twice I was fed up so I decided to sell them off. I like the amps now much cleaner looking and much more trunk space. Before it was sealed at we think 2.5-3.5 cubes.



ItalynStylion said:


> Ahhhh, I've seen this install over on the fortitude forum...looks like it's going to be pretty nuts once you guys get it finished up. At first looking at the pics of the sub motors, I thought one was an odd sized driver and I was going to throw a **** fit. Very creative how you got all 3 subs to mount in that amount of space; I like how that's done!


Thanks thats all pats idea. I like it alot the middle looks like a 15 and the other look like 12's.

Care to link me to that other forum? I'd like to see who posted it and how it got there lol


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Where'd all the pics from the begining of the thread go?


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

just got moved I couldn't edit anything so the pics are on a second page.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

Heres some updated pics of the car and the stereo. 





Cover Off





View from the back seat


Behind the backseat

Hidden HC600 and stinger relay


JDM Fogs


Enjoy the little update. One day the floor will be recut and carpetted...anyone local feel free to do it haha


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Shame the RF amps went.... when I see JL subs in 3's with RF amps it takes me back!! 

NIce work none the less!!


----------



## SQ27801 (Mar 30, 2009)

I did an install on an 89 Acura Legend coupe. There are some pictures on the IASCA website under the 2002 World Finals. I can upload some images to you. I put Morel 8's in the door. We cut the middle of the back deck out and install (2) 12's in it, no trunk rattle. You can lay the gauges down. Good luck with the install.


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

sq if you could, can you PLEASE post the pictures? I know a group of legend owners would love to speak to you. So please could you join AcuraLegend.Org - Where Honda / Acura Legend and RL Enthusiasts Gather - Powered by vBulletin I think I've seen the pics but a quick google search I couldn't find them. Was the car red?


----------

